
Ask HN: Anyone in SF Interested in the Global Learning XPRIZE? - the4dpatrick
I just learnt about the Global Learning XPRIZE, and I&#x27;m looking for others interested in ideating concepts and possibly forming a team. You can see my contact info in my user page if you would like to talk further.
======
Dev4Xbuilder
We are a distributed group working to solve this challenge, and would really
be interested in hearing from you and any others that want to work on this.
Check out our site here: [http://www.dev4x.com](http://www.dev4x.com) and let
us know if you want to join us.

